# Large 1/35 Scale diorama blowout.



## downtowndeco

We were going to put this huge 1/35th kit into production to be available through our distributors but the packaging it takes was just too complex & large to be feasible. I still have a few left from our original test run so if you want one, now would be the time to get it. Once they're gone we won't rerun this one & it will not be available in stores or online. Here's what you get;

"This 1/35 "Super Diorama" model features amazing detail! Over 3' long x 10" deep, this kit may well be the"Mother of All Dioramas"! This kit features beautifully detailed hydrocal castings, laser cut wood windows and doors, laser cut shattered & bullet hole glass, battle damaged sidewalks, 3 bags of cast rubble & bricks, light fixture, awning & complete assembly & painting instructions. If you want to build something different from what everyone else is doing, this is it! There is potential here to build a contest winning diorama using this kit. Unfinished model kit that needs to be assembled & painted. Figures not included."

Don't have space for a large diorama? You can use the buildings all separately to build 3 or 4 smaller dioramas.

$74.95 + $24.95 shipping (UPS ground). To order you can send payment via Paypal using [email protected] or just give me a call at the shop (406-821-0181). 

Thanks much!

Randy Pepprock
Dioramas Plus


----------

